# Grey Cap on toro 926 oxe 265cc engine



## isocref (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a 2012 toro 926 oxe 2 stage snowblower and was curious what the gray cap was located to the upper right if you are looking at the oil drain plug. The cap is removable by hand. I noticed the cap when I went to change the oil. I removed the cap and found that oil was drain out of it when the snowblower was tilted. Is this just an extra convince drain plug? None of the manuals I have reference this cap.

Anyone have any idea what this cap is really used for?

Thanks

izzy


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It is probably the oil fill hole. Most engines have 2 drains and 2 fills on opposites sides of each other.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Post a pix of it.


----------

